# Sausages: Pork or beef?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i'm really trying hard to vary up my diet as possible so that my body can function better. previously, my diet has been eggs and rice, but i want to try out some new foods. imodium helps a great deal in the short term as long as i don't take it every day. i was thinking of trying out sausages to see if the imodium can handle it or not. what do you guys think? the imodium works great for foods i normally can't eat like almonds. would the imodium be able to handle sausages and not force me to run to the bathroom? would it help if i used more imodium than normal to see if i can eat sausages? by increasing the imodium dosage, would it make my gut 'stronger' and more capable of handling the sausages without the D? thanks


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i might try broiled fish first then move to skinned chicken, white meat to start....when u graduate on to sausage...make your own....extra lean ground meat...a dash of olive oil and egg white....good luck


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I agree with Maitland.. after only being able to eat rice and eggs.. I would start out with something a bit easier to digest than sausage. Try lean proteins baked, broiled, grilled or boiled... and well cooked veggies.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sausages may be way too high in fat, and fat can trigger some people's IBS. I'd start with lean meats and see how you do with those before going to something that can upset anyone's GI tract (and high fat meals can sometimes bother people without IBS).


----------



## pete2674 (Aug 2, 2011)

You can try bison meat very lean. I read some people who have severe ibs d and started the paleo diet and there doing really well with it.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

really? the paleo-diet helps? i tried it, but my gut just can't handle the dietary fat. i thought having sausages once a week with imodium would be ok.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would agree with other regarding trying leaner meats first considering the current diet.However, and depending on yourseverity prior to the current diet and how much you are willing to risk having a flare up, never say never.Just assess it as "What is the worse that can happen"...literally.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find chicken is a relatively easy meat to digest. You could try that first.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Chicken and turkey sausages are also lean meats. They are really easy to find at the grocery store and are considerably leaner than beef. I have Trader Joes chicken sausage several times per week at breakfast, and sometimes these frozen turkey ones too.


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Lamb and bison have worked best for me. They are two of the least altered meats you can get.


----------



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

I would say definitely avoid the sausages. Sausages are a processed meat and therefore could wreak havoc with your digest system. If you want to eat pork or beef- I would actually go for beef over pork. Pork has been known to cause reactions in sensitive individuals. I have bad reactions to pork.Choose really good quality, fresh beef and make sure you don't cook it too much! Beef that is medium rare is much easier to digest than well cooked meat.For an easier to digest meat, try lamb instead. Make sure you only have a small portion too. Don't go eating a huge hunk of steak as this will be hard to break down.Best of luck.


----------

